# insulating attic stairwell?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Across the top of the stair well is best. It will therefore move those walls inside the warm wall and it is more easily done.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What about the possiblility of the trapped air in there being a problem?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There should be enough air circulation under the door frame. Make sure the door is undercut enough.


----------

